# Personal training in Canada



## Blissy (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi there!
Can anyone give me a little information on personal training in Canada. I am a personal trainer and am looking at traveling and working abroad and am wandering where the best destinations are in terms of my career. 
Any information would be fantastic. 
PS Im an Aussie 
Tara


----------

